# Java Datum in Datenbank schreiben



## SanktFlorian112 (6. Okt 2009)

Hallo
ich habe eine Frage
ich habe ein java script mit dem ich das Datum auswählen kann. 
Das Funktioniert auch. nun möchte ich das Datum in die Datenbank eintragen..
Er wird mir aber angzeigt das der Datenbankeintarg fehlgeschlagen ist.

die zwei Java zeilen sind in PHP eingebunden.


```
<script>DateInput('von', true, 'DD-MON-YYYY')</script>
<script>DateInput('bis', true, 'DD-MON-YYYY')</script>
```


```
<?php
echo"
<form name=\"form1\" method=\"post\" action=\"belegupload.php\">
<table>
<tr>
<th>
von
</th>
<th>
bis
</th>
<th>
wer
</th>
<th>
Firma
</th>
<tr>
<td>

<script>DateInput('von', true, 'DD-MON-YYYY')</script>

</td>
<td>

<script>DateInput('bis', true, 'DD-MON-YYYY')</script>

</td>
<td>

<input type=\"text\" name=\"text\" style=\"width:400px\">

</td>
<td>

<select name=\"name\">
  <option></option>

  <option>Activ</option>
  <option>Werbung</option>
</select>
</td>
<td><input type=\"submit\" name=\"Submit\" class=\"klick\" value=\"Senden\">
</td>


</tr>
</table>
</form>";
?>
```






```
<?php

    $id=$_POST['id'];
	$von=$_POST['von'];
	$bis=$_POST['bis'];
		$text=$_POST['text'];
	$name=$_POST['name'];

	/** anmeldescript einbinden**/
	include("db.inc.php");	

	/**anfrage formulieren**/

	$anfrage="INSERT INTO modul VALUES('','$von','$bis','$text','$name')";
		
	/*pdf in db schreiben*/
	mysql_query($anfrage) ;

	/** prüfen ob pdf eingetragen wurden**/
	if(mysql_affected_rows()==1)
		{
		echo"Datenbankeintrag erfolgreich.<br>";
		}
		else
		{
		echo"Der Datenbankeintrag ist fehlgeschlagen!<br> ";
		}
		
		  	echo "<center><form name=\"form1\" method=\"post\" action=\"adminmenue.php\">";
  echo "<input class=\"klickadmin\" type=\"submit\" name=\"admin\" id=\"admin\" value=\"zurück zum Adminmenue\">";
echo "</form></center>";
?>
```


Meine Frage ist ob es mit dem DATEINPUT überhaupt so möglich ist und wenn ja wie.

Über Eure Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Sankt


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## MrWhy (7. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich frage mich gerade wo du die DateInput Funktion beschrieben hast. Kannst du die auch mal herzeigen? Wo ist das Inputfeld für die DateInput Funktion? 

Grüße

Mr.


----------

